
Unison: A new distributed programming language (strangeloop '19) - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCWtkvDQ2ZI
======
imglorp
I was hoping to see a conversation here.

~~~
eterps
Yep this post went completely under the radar :-(

~~~
eterps
There's some discussion on proggit:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d55jr3/unison_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d55jr3/unison_a_new_distributed_programming_language/)

